# April Testers ~ Clomid/Tamoxifen and OI (Ovulation Induction)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

New home for ladies using Clomid/Tamoxifen and OI with Test Dates between 1st and 30th April

[csv]

Name, Treatment, OTD,

JacquiP, Clomid, 6th April 
Amy N, Clomid (100mg), 9th April 
mooers, tamoxifen, 14th April 
Rosey B, Clomid, 18th April 
Jenna201, Clomid, 26th April 
Jane2011, Tamoxifen, 27th April
[/csv]

  

Em


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Il start this off then,
Clomid 100mg (7th cycle), will be due to test 9th April(which is my birthday!!) still only on CD8, so havent ovulated yet.... got tracking scan on monday and should then have trigger injection on wed or thur........praying this is my month!!!! ooo and im moving house next week so need to try and get some BMS in!!!! hopefully will all work out........

Good luck to any other april testers!!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the thread Amy N

hoping this is the lucky one, my lucky number is 7 so hope its yours too honey

Will blow you some good luck bubbles 

Em


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I must be going mad- its actually 8th cycle of clomid, not 7- oops!!! 
WEll my scan yesterday showed i was responding and on CD10 had a follie of 16.6mm, being scanned again tomorrow to check mature enough(over 18mm), then will have a trigger injection.....

Hopefully there will be someone along to join me on here soon!!!!

AmyXx


----------



## Fairy_Dust (Dec 16, 2009)

HI!

I am just about to start my first course of clomid, but unsure of dates etc of when i will ovulate, test etc... due to take them after my withdrawal bleed which should be 8th april, clomid on 9th - 13th  April - when should I ovulate and then test? Thinking about it i will prob be a May tester...

Thanks for your help
FD x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Fairy_Dust, on average ovulation will be 14days post bleed, so yes i think you are right, you will prob be a may Tester, although the thread for May is not up and running, have you found the Clomid board (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0) as this board is specifically for the ladies in the  and testing between 1st and 30th April.

Are you having follicle tracking with the clomid 

Amy how are you doing honey          and lots of  

Em


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Amy!

Just wanted to pop by to wish you lots of     I'll be along to join you soon on here, but I'm not on the dreaded 2WW just yet. It's CD6 for me today.


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, day 8 and got 2 bars on CBFM.  Took last clomid last night......................ovulation should be at end of this week so trying a new schedule this month which is being directed by DH...............not sure what exactly it will involve lol!!
Will be joining you all soo, love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening ladies. Im cd 15 and think I ovulated fri or sat, we have moved house this week and only managed bms 3 times during fertile window so not sure if enough, suppose only takes one! Sorry for no personals but dont have internet at new house yet, but should be up and running next week, its a pain typing on my phone! Hoping this is a good month for usall!amy x


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

I am on my first cycle of Clomid and got a positive result on ovulation sticks last week when I was day 17 of my cycle. Hoping this is a positive sign that the clomid has done what it is meant to as my cycles have been 6 weeks long previously.

Hoping we get a good result next week!!!

Guessing I will do a test around the end of next week if my period has not arrived by then!

Wishing you all lots of luck for a BFP too.

Best Wishes, Jacqui xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to Rosey, Mooers and Jacqui

Amy  honey, hows the new pad are you all settled in

Wishing your lot of       

Hope we see some BFP in the coming wks

Emxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I had my jab today, so time for   over the next few days, and the 2WW begins.. OTD is the 14th April. My last cycle on Tamoxifen before going on a waiting list for IUI, so I'm really hoping it works this month.  

Hope your move went OK Amy, and fingers crossed for a BFP. How's the DH schedule working out Rosey?! I'm quite intrigued!! Good luck for your test Jacqui, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey mooers!!- move has been stressful but DH has been fantastic!!! starting to feel like were getting somewhere now!! its taken my mind off the whole baby making thing, and im now 4-5DPO (i think!!).... roll on the 9th of April(which by the way have i mentioned is my Birthday?)

Jaqui p- good luck this cycle hunny!!!

Rosey- hope the new schedule work hun!! what does this involve    ?? 

Holly- thanks for the good vibes!! getting settled now, lets hope New house=New baby!!!

Im now 4-5 DPO, no symptoms(but then would there be??). i was thinking i had a few cramps, but dont think i did really!!!!
Hows everyone doing? what are you doing to keep yourselves busy in 2ww

Amy xx


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all ok? I am itching to do a pregnancy test but am trying to hang on as think it is still early.
I am day 9dpo. Yesterday I had a show of a pink discharge but have not had any since and have had cramps for the last 24 hours. Also got such sore breasts but they have been tender alot this month.

I think I am due my period next Tuesday or Wednesday. How soon can I do a test? I dont want to test to early but the wait is doing my head in.

Got a nice weekend planned with my best friend as my Fiance is off to Amsterdam tomorrow on his stag do!

Hope you are all having a good day xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

just popping in to send a sprinkling of 

     

Jacqui if you can hold out until 14dpo then do so as its a more reliable result        
Hope you have a fab weekend with your Best Friend and DF has a wonderful stag night 

Amy N how are you doing       hope you have settled in the new house well, mmm yes i moved on 10/08/07 and got a BFP on 30/08/07! never believed in the saying until then as had moved a fair few times and nothing happened 

mooers and Rosey B how are you both

Lots of luck ladies for the coming few weeks

Emxx


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope you are all having a good day?

I am quickly losing hope that we are going to get a BFP this month as I am getting such strong cramps/period pain which started on Wednesday after I had some pink discharge. No pink discharge since but the pain is horrible and feels like AF is on its way!

I didnt think i was due until wednesday but maybe the clomid has shortened my cycle?!xxx

The waiting game is tough!

xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

good evening-----------------

jacqui- hope your ok hunny, the 2ww is awful!!!! i too have been having twinges today, not so much crampy pains, just a heavy full feeling really low in abdomen, im apporx 7-8dpo....... trying not to read to much into things, boobs starting to feel tender when i poke them too, but they normally become sore before AF, just praying for  a BFP this month!!! stay positive hun!!!

mooers- hope the BMS is going well!!!!!!!

rosey- how are you doing hun??

AFM well 7-8 dpo today, and as mentioned above been having a few twinges today.....DH said maybe i just need the toilet!!! haha, its def not bowel pains!!!! dont feel crampy like AF, just heavy and full...if that makes sense, hope its a good sign!!!
lets pray for some bfps this month!!!!!! xxxxxx

amy xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosey and Jacqui, when are you test dates xxxx- just so holly can update the list, and we can keep and eye on where were up too!!! xxx


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

If my cycle is 28 days then I would OTD is Wednesday 6th April but this is my first cycle of Clomid (ovulated around day 16) and before this cycle my cycles were 6 weeks long!
Its all a guessing games. Really want to do a test tomorrow but think its too soon, thinking I may wait until Monday and if AF hasnt appeared by then, then do a test?!
Im getting such strong pains and keep checking if AF has arrived!
xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning- Jacqui, its best to test 14days post ovulation for most accurate results, but positive results can show up, up to 6 days before this depending on when implantation happened. I tested early several times, but waiting this cycle.  If you test early and get get a negative it could be false, or bfp could go.. If you can wait hun then do, but if you cant, like many of us out there- good luck! X


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning All,
Monday 18th OTD, as had 1st peak today. Have just wrote a long post on other thread so wont repeat myself but hope you all have something nice planned for this weekend xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend?

I had a lovely time with my best friend yesterday having our dress fittings, lunch out and a little shopping. Then went to my parents for the night which was really nice and spent today with my parents.

Last night I had a little bleeding but just once when I went to the toilet. It was more than the pink discharge I got last wednesday. I was convinced my period was going to start especially this morning when pains were bad but since the little amount of bleeding I had last night, I have had no more.

This is so unusual for me. I guess we just have to wait and see what happens over the next few days!!!

My fiance is away on his stag do, he went early friday morning and know I am back home alone, I am missing him even more and can't wait for him to get home tomorrow . Looking forward to getting hugs from him tomorrow night after work and hope we have some good news.

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Take care xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jacqui    

Amy N how are you doing

Rosey and mooers hope you are both keeping      

 all around

Em


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I tested this morning and got a very very very very faint bfp! AF isnt due until saturday so not sure what to think. Its been 12days since my trigger injection but on previous cycles have had negatives from 6daysafter so its out of my system by then. Im scared to believe it, and dont want to get my hopes up, will re test friday.. But surely a line is a line... Please let this be my month! Hope your all well amy x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wooo hooo Amy thats fantastic!! What a great birthday present it will be. Sending u lots of sticky vibes.....lets hope its 1st of many bfps xxxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Amy!       Maybe I need to move house!!!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Im still not believing it just yet......... just incase it is still the trigger injection, i spoke to fertility nurse who said thats why they dont advise testing before 14 days. I explained that on 2 previous cycles had been out of system by 6 days but she said that that wouldnt matter, . Just praying its a real BFP!!! 

Mooers+ Rosey- how are you doing??


xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm really struggling with my morale at the moment. Partly because I know I'm back on a lengthy waiting list for IUI or IVF if this cycle fails, but also because I can hear my neighbour cooing over her new baby through the walls, and I get woken up an night by the baby crying. It's really really getting me down. I know there's nothing I can do about either situation, and I'm trying to reassert the onwards and upwards attitude we try and forge on here, but it's just hard sometimes.

I'll be sending you lots of positive vibes, and really hope that your BFP is a true one. Hang on in there until Friday    I think a nice BFP on this thread could be just the ticket for kicking my morale up the butt and back into gear!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Amy          its a sticky BFP for you

Jacqui how are you holding up, is your fiancee back from his stag weekend now 

Mooers and Rosey B           

 and  all around

Em


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

I did a pg test this morning and it was a BFN. I am day 30 of my cycle and around 14 dpo. Still no period, just continue to feel like I am about to start my AF like I have done for the past week!

I just want to know either way!

James got home safely and in one piece, he had a good time  

xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jacqui

Sorry to hear about your BFN, but as I always try to remind myself, it ain't over until the old witch arrives. Clomid made my cycle longer than normal, 32 days rather than 27/28. It's returned to normal now on Tamoxifen, so it might just be that your cycle is dragging this month with the Clomid. Did you have a trigger shot? If not, maybe you ovulated later than day 14? Hang on in there, and lots of       and  

Glad James had a good time. When's the wedding? DH and I  took off to Vegas to get married. We did plan it, so it wasn't in an Elvis drive through or anything!!

I really do think that the 2WW is actually a form of torture! Surely in this day and age they must have a way of telling earlier on, rather than leaving us festering away waiting for the witch to turn up.   I've still got a week left   I really hope this month is my month, as the prospect of going back on a waiting list for IUI is really sucky

How's everyone else doing? Has the BFP sunk in yet Amy?


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Mooers,

Hope you get a BFP this cycle hun. Getting married in Vegas sounds amazing!

We get married 3 weeks tomorrow, 29th April (yes the same day as the Royal Weddding and we booked our date first around 18 months ago   ) Getting very excited, 22 sleeps to go!

Still no period so no idea what my body is up too. Day 31 today. I have emailed my consultant. Wondering if I should try a different brand test as used a Boots brand yesterday.

Amy, how are you? Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Im doing great thank you! Have been naughty and tested every day.. Line is getting darker so im guessing it is here to stay! Ive told a few friends in work so  their looking after me.  Not told my mum yet will be doing that tomorrow once ive spoke to nurses again. Im just in shock. I never thought our time would come. Just going to try and enjoy it whilst I can! Good luck to due to test.. Stay positive!x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jacqui so sorry to read of your bfn  
i bet you are so excited now the wedding is so close, it seems to have come round quickly! bet not for you though lol
Did you email your consultant 

Mooers        

Rosey how are you doing

Amy N fabby news so pleased for you            

Hope you are all enjoying some sunshine 

Em


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya 

I did email my consultant not long ago just because I am really confused. Been convinced for the last week my period is coming and it still isnt here, yet getting BFN.

Ssssoooo excited about getting married, the last 18 months has gone so fast but it seems a life time ago when James proposed. These last few weeks are going soooo quickly though!

The weather is beautiful, hope it is like this 3 weeks tomorrow!
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just popping in......

Amy ooh 2 wks til your scan 

Jacqui, 2 wks til your big day 

Mooers thinking of you hope that this is your month

Rosey B how is the  going

Em x x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Holly,
This board very quite.  Hope you are ok?  Im good tahnks 13dpo, Af due Sunday.  Not going to test until Monday thoi, thats if shes not reared her ugly head ny then lol
Temp still up, had massive dip below cover line at 8dpo, but new to temping to trying not to read too much into it.  HOwever it had dropped to 36.8 by 10dpo last month and today its back up to 37.1 (was 37.0 yesterday) so hoping and praying I may be lucky.

Love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosey.....wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow........ il say a little prayer to the big man for you.....STAY AWAY AF!!!!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, BFN for me. Hope you and the little bean are doing OK Amy.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Mooers    so sorry
Rosey       
Jacqui counting down the days
Amy how are you feeling

Em


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Mooers- im sooo sorry its a BFN, stay positive hunny.......

Holly- im fine thank you, all starting to feel very real now, im not feeling too bad, just weeing alot now, sore boobs, and tired...but im happy!!!

Rosey- good luck hunny!!!

Jaqui- how are you
XX


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hello ladies hope you dont mind me joining in.

Amy how are you and pip doing sweety? hope all is well 

rosey how did it go? did u test this morning?     

i am only 6dpo so got a while to go yet, got my day 21 bloods tomorrow so hope that goes well and confirms everything, temp has stayed up for last 6 days and just getting higher but i think the cyclogest may have somethin to do with that.

mooers any news? did bleedin come on heavy or still light?xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jenna

It's still light. I have the cramps, but not the flow to go with it. I have no idea what's going on


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

mooers is it not worth doing a hpt to be sure? if not call ur clinic and ask hun xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jenna

I did a test this morning, and it was negative. I think I'll start doing my pee sticks on the CBFM, and if it still shows highs and peaks like normal, then I'll just write it off as one of those weird things, but if the CBFM shows anything out of the ordinary for me, I'll ring the hospital. If I ring them today, they'll just tell me to wait 2 weeks and do another HPT, as that's what is on the letter that they give me when I get the jab.   Thanks for asking after me though, I really do appreciate someone thinking of me.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey mooers hunny. I am sorry it was a bfn. Hopefully it is just a funny bleed on clomid. I have had one like that but was half way thru cycle not when af was due. Keep ur chin up hun and hope next month will bring u some luck   oh and i think i clicked on report to moderator on ur message by mistake (using my phone) so ignore that holly xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mooers, sorry to hear it was BFN, was thinking last night of what we put our bodies (and minds!) through each month. I'm sure we'll all have our day soon

Jenna how you feeling, I'm only a day behind you at 7dpo and no symptoms. I've purposely not bought any tests so that I can't test early and will try and hold out till AF is late which is easier said than done! 

Xx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi jane, i think not keeping tests in the house is a good idea, i did a 10miu this morning due to birba gettin a positive on 8dpo but was neg for me, not upset as i know its way too early, gonna do another one friday and see what that says. i also have no symptoms at all so not sure if thats good or bad. fingers crossed for us both hun xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Jenna,
Hope ya ok chick?
Witch got me on Tuesday, so onwards and upwards to cycle 3 xxxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

rosey, i am so sorry hunny, i was really hoping it would be good news, i am doing ok, been getting neg tests so far but it is still early, have no symptoms or af or pregnancy so dont really know what the outcome will be,hope your doing ok and will keep everything crossed that u succeed next month xxx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rosey, so sorry that AF arrived. I'm due anytime between Sun -weds as cycle not exactly regular. What are the best tests to use. 


Jenna you mentioned a 10 miu, where do you get those from? Wishing you the best of luck this month

Xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey jane hunny. I get mine from ebay or amazon. Really cheap on there. U get about 10 tests for £3 and get delivered very quickly. Mine were here the next day! Well i tested again today and bfn so i am def out this month. I am 11dpo and had positives on 12dpo with the digital tests which are 25miu so my 10miu should be able to pick it up by now. Gonna ztop my cyclogest tomorrow if still negative and wait for af to arrive. Hope u have better luck hun xx


----------

